# Making a Pirate-Themed Mermaid Prop - Using Packing Tape



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Part 2: Create the Head

I used a $5 styrofoam head from Hobby Lobby.

Get out the Gorilla Glue and and Model Magic Air-Dry Clay. I drew my cuts with a sharpie marker and used a hobby knife to cut the jaw off, in order to glue it down in the open position. Once dry, start using the modelling clay to make a scary face. I used my daughter as a model and we had more fun laughing while she tried to make the scariest face possible for me to model.






















​
Once the clay dries overnight, I used some light wall spackle to blend the edges of the clay into the foam. 






​
Prime it with some thick latex for it to tie altogether.














​


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Part 3: Attach Your Parts

Simply use more packing tape to connect the arms, hands, and head.






​
With her wig:














​
Next - her tail and paint...


----------



## 4mygirls (Jun 17, 2010)

Looks great, Sirena is happy to have a sister...


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Crazy good! I wish I would of thought of this last year when I did pirates!


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Part 4: Creating the Torso and Tail

After some debating that "Yes" I will "NOT" harm your blankets, I wrapped up the kids' fleece blankets to the make the bottom half of the torso. Like the earlier steps, just wrap in plastic wrap and packing tape, and viola - instant body!























​

For the Tail, I took 2 old coat hangar wires and bent them to make the outer edges of the tail. After securing them inside the torso cavity with, yes - you guessed it, more packing tape, connect the two ends of the wires with a single, long strip of tape. Then, you can add tape up and down to make the actual tail. Both sides need to be taped so that one doesn't remain "sticky".























​


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Step 5: Building the Frame

Once I had "Marina" assembled, I measured out the "tank" and began building it with 3/4" PVC - simple elbow and T joints.






​


----------



## Ellie13 (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow! your face sculpt is so good. I had the same head and tried adding lips for a head on my headstone and it ended up looking like Angelina Jolie on a bad day )c: I used it anyway. (c:


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Ellie13 said:


> Wow! your face sculpt is so good. I had the same head and tried adding lips for a head on my headstone and it ended up looking like Angelina Jolie on a bad day )c: I used it anyway. (c:


That is AWESOME Ellie13! LOL - you made me crack up! It's not easy doing these faces, but Angelina Jolie is priceless!!! Thanks for the post!


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Here's the "Tank" framed up:






​


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Part 6: Painting and Detailing the Mermaid

I textured the mermaid in two stages:

1) Used flexible, white paintable caulking to fill in the low spots of the tape
2) Use a rubber-based spray paint to seal the edges






​
Next, I took 5 different colors of spray paint (including a glitter spray paint from Home Depot) and painted my basic shapes. In this case, I wanted a fishy/human look - hence the spots with the pink skin tone.






































​


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

More painting photos:
















​
Teeth were made from a ping pong ball and the eyes were printed on photo paper and cut out. Gloss clearcoat was added overall. Finally nails, eyelashes and fingernails were put on.















































​


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

"Marina" was hung up to the frame using 5lb. fishing monofilament. Her pirate "friend" was positioned on an antique store ladder and will be positioned to look as if he's dangling a fish in her tank.

View attachment 262578

































































​


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

The tank glass will be added on Halloween and is a clear film that will wrap around the front and two sides (3 sides total).

I have an LED motor light that projects "water" reflections that will be placed in the bottom of the tank.

More to come near the big day!


----------



## Zombiegrl (Sep 8, 2014)

Love it! Did a great job on her!


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Zombiegrl said:


> Love it! Did a great job on her!


Thanks so much Zombiegrl!


----------



## Zombiegrl (Sep 8, 2014)

cant wait to see the finished thing ....


----------



## Mystic Moon Hollow (Sep 9, 2015)

Amazing job on your mermaid. Can't wait to see the whole setup!


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Part 7: Gettin' Fishy

The kids helped make fish bones and sculpt a fish that the Pirate will dangle over the tank - need to paint them later
















​
Here is the ocean wave projector from Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I9IRM92?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00

I've blacked off the porch with Weed Guard material and this projector will be placed in the tank with the Mermaid. Night photos don't show up well, but you can see some of the color bouncing behind. It can be set to any single color (Red, Green, Blue) or it can swirl between them all. 














​


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

This is wonderful! I really enjoyed seeing exactly how she was made. The fish bones are great, too  I hope you'll add some more photos of her 'in situ' on Halloween.


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Less than a week out and we now have the tank assembled on the porch. We took the mermaid out temporarily to get some photos of her tonight but are keeping her "locked" in the garage until next weekend. Using colored LEDs to highlight the face and the fish - sorry, the night photos don't do her justice...

























































​
She was a blast to make and we had a neighbor run over to check it out and was blown away! Very humbling and very fun!!!


----------



## Zombiegrl (Sep 8, 2014)

Looks fantastic!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

she is perfect.


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

halloween71 said:


> she is perfect.


Thanks so much halloween71! Glad you enjoyed checking this out. The underwater lighting effects really made all the difference!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Reviving this old thread for Margaret to see. This mermaid and pirate would be great for you. She could even be maid into a beauty.


----------

